# Making my own routertable



## VictorT (Sep 20, 2016)

Dear Woodwork lovers,

last year i decided to build instead of buy my own routertable for woodworking. I try to use as much recycled material as possible. Would love to hear you guys commentary...enjoy watching ;-) greetz Victor


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Welcome here Victor, to this friendly WW forum, where there is always room for one more, and you get to choose how to make your sawdust. Visit here often, enjoy your stay, and be safe.


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice way to recycle! Well done.

Did you make any provision for dust collection or air flow in the box?


----------



## VictorT (Sep 20, 2016)

woodchux said:


> Welcome here Victor, to this friendly WW forum, where there is always room for one more, and you get to choose how to make your sawdust. Visit here often, enjoy your stay, and be safe.





Dan3103 said:


> Nice way to recycle! Well done.
> 
> Did you make any provision for dust collection or air flow in the box?


No, not yet in the box. My dust collector picks up the most dust, but there is some dust coming into the cabinet. I would like to have an air overpressure, so my dust collector in the fence can pick up everything


----------



## Patrick Dobeson (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice! It gave me a couple of ideas for my own router table. Thanks.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

That's a great video !!! I love the stop action movement of tools, the items jumping into your hands ... very nice humor breaks.

Nice table. Very well done tutorial for building one. I was wondering, though ... why didn't you inset the router a little, to give you more bit cutting edge above the table top? It looks like you'd need it if using smaller shaping bits.


----------



## VictorT (Sep 20, 2016)

mikechell said:


> That's a great video !!! I love the stop action movement of tools, the items jumping into your hands ... very nice humor breaks.
> 
> Nice table. Very well done tutorial for building one. I was wondering, though ... why didn't you inset the router a little, to give you more bit cutting edge above the table top? It looks like you'd need it if using smaller shaping bits.


Thanks alot! I like making the video. You are right about the routerheight....my next inserts will ben a 3mm thin plate. Thanks for the advice!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## VictorT (Sep 20, 2016)

Patrick Dobeson said:


> Nice! It gave me a couple of ideas for my own router table. Thanks.


Thanks, good to hear. You have pictures? I would love tot see! Greets

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## stellakelly (Sep 11, 2017)

Lovely artistic work. It need time to learn and also require hard work. Apart from it need latest 21st century wood work tools. Informative wood work video. I try to recycle the old furniture to new one. Some done by me in spare time by providing coloring to them. How much time you take to create a new from old? I think 1 week.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

good job:thumbsup: ı like it VictorT...


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

VictorT said:


> No, not yet in the box. My dust collector picks up the most dust, but there is some dust coming into the cabinet. I would like to have an air overpressure, so my dust collector in the fence can pick up everything


Bob Brokaw at Gwinnett Woodworkers came up with a good solution for that. With the clubs build of a router table he routed the fence collector hose into the base box (which has a good door seal) then the dust collector hose is connected to the box. He said it gave it better scavenging by not splitting the airflow two ways.


----------

